# 11 foot Blue Marlin mount



## fishmounter (Aug 4, 2012)

Just completed.


----------



## GAGE (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful!  With all the jobs you are posting,  do you have help, or are you a one man show?


----------



## jdgator (Aug 4, 2012)

That would look great in the outdoor kitchen on the pool deck. Guess I need to get catchin' !


----------



## fishmounter (Aug 4, 2012)

GAGE said:


> Beautiful!  With all the jobs you are posting,  do you have help, or are you a one man show?



Just me for the last 35 years....


----------



## TroutManJoe (Aug 5, 2012)

Very nice work!!!!


----------



## BradMyers (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome work as always!


----------



## letliloneswalk (Aug 22, 2012)

when and where did you catch it?


----------

